

Kim Kardashian's Video Game Is On Track To Earn $200 Million - trader
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/14/kim-kardashian-video-game-sales-200-million_n_5584780.html

======
NickWarner775
She may not be the smartest person, but either Kim K. or someone close to her
is a VERY smart businessperson.

